# Educational Worksheets/Workshops



## Rory McMahon (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My first post so sorry if it is in the wrong thread. Was going to post it in Educational but the threads I saw were regarding career paths.

Recently I've been running basic Sound & Lighting workshops in Schools. Ranging from Secondary to Primary and Disability schools. I tend to have a good time doing them and try make it as enjoyable for the pupils as possible (majority of them are forced to partake in these workshops).

One thing I did want to experiment with, to see if my workshop is being received by the pupils, is worksheets. I was wandering if anybody had tried this and had any great advice or and great questions to involve?

I am not asking you to write out the worksheets for me! SO just any helpful tips would be great.

Long winded first post? I shall shut up now! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 6, 2014)

Rory,

I have never used worksheets when teaching, but then again I generally do workshops for older students. So, you are looking to advance the learning through worksheets as opposed to giving them quizzes; am I correct? Are there particular principles that you are looking to teach, but are looking for assistance in creating worksheet examples for those principles? Or are you looking for suggestions on what to include in a worksheet all together?

If you want to show the interconnected nature of the equipment, you could have simple illustrations that the students would draw arrows to connect them. You could have pictures of lights and a set and have them show where the shadows will be. Often times they will have difficulty in knowing the difference in the primaries of light versus pigment.


----------



## Rory McMahon (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the response! Yeah that's exactly what I have at the moment. Pictures of certain lights and descriptions of what they do, etc. I only use Worksheets as a tool the pupils can take back and use for evidence in Performing Arts modules and to just refresh their memory! 

I have worksheets I use, just seeing if there were any other ideas I was missing out on! Even though I am currently finished with Workshops for quite sometime so maybe it's time to refresh the workshop. I asked this question a little late into the academic year.


----------

